# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  اول درس لازم تتعلمه كفنى صيانة موبايل

## mohamed73

اول درس لازم تتعلمه كفنى صيانة موبايل علشان تكون فنى صيانة موبايل ناجح, لازم تعرف انك كفنى صيانة موبايل ليك حقوق وعليك التزامات وفى الفيديو ده ودرس واقعى تم تصويره من محلى بالصدفه هديه منى  لكل فنى صيانة موبايل حابب يكون فى يوم من الايام فنى صيانة موبايل ناجح      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

